# James Hawkins Kenpo Seminar!!



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd like to take the time to thank the folks at Mitchell's Martial Arts in Salisbury, MD for having me in to do another seminar on June 2nd. I had a great time sharing with this wonderful group of people. Kenpo has a bright future in Salisbury. Below are some clips of the seminar. About an hours worth all together.
http://www.mitchellsmartialarts.com

Part 1
[yt]SDzpGeKcKLg[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDzpGeKcKLg

Part 2
[yt]FjNs8oWqQwg[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjNs8oWqQwg

Part 3
[yt]kego57qAzJ0[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kego57qAzJ0

Part 4
[yt]342fy3I-2_o[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=342fy3I-2_o

Part 5
[yt]p8Hyz01H_m4[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Hyz01H_m4

Part 6
[yt]KO3FXHit8Q8[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO3FXHit8Q8


----------



## Tames D (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks James. I like alot of your stuff.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 6, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Thanks James. I like alot of your stuff.


 
Thanks alot!


----------

